# 2013 Rogue Missing Hood Insulator



## shift_cvt (Aug 18, 2011)

Picked up a 2013 Rogue, did the first oil change and noticed that there was NO HOOD INSULATOR!!!!

Anyone else noticed this? Nissan claims that it is no longer needed. Then why is it present in all previous models as well as Pathfinder, Sentra, etc.

Your thoughts?


----------

